# sexing popa spurca crassa



## bjorsa (Mar 1, 2008)

I would like some help to sexing my popa spurca crassa I have 4 I did lose one this night to a big cricket :-( I will never leave any ckrickets in the cage anymore

So of the 4 left there is 3 that look like females they are a bit bigger and rounder so I take the one that I think is a female







And here a photo of the behind






And here the the only male if Im right ?






And his behind






So do I have a female and a male ?

Kindly Bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

my guess is male..but im not a pro so dont listen to me..but man are they cool or what..i would love to own a few pairs of these..your very lucky..these are very rare.1 day i hope to get these..after seeing pics i want them mroe and more..i was promised a pair then i was let down,i want them even more now. :lol:


----------



## tier (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi

I'm sorry, two subsubadult males!

regards


----------



## tier (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi

Popa isn't rare. Very easy to keep and breed! A no-problem-mantid.

regards


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

tier said:


> HiPopa isn't rare. Very easy to keep and breed! A no-problem-mantid.
> 
> regards


if it isnt rare find me somone that can ship 2 pairs to the uk..i have tryed..i cant get them..so in my book..there rare :lol: at the min any way.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

b jorsa4 - what surface is your mantid on..i like the reflection in it..what flash u sing and camera?


----------



## tier (Mar 1, 2008)

> if it isnt rare find me somone that can ship 2 pairs to the uk..i have tryed..i cant get them..so in my book..there rare at the min any way.


Ok, I see, you are right. But we have them in stock for several years in germany and they do not vanish. We now have a second miniature-Popa in stock which is not IDed yet. Maybe it is no Popa, but something similar.

regards,

tier


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok so they are males :-(

I take all of them and number them and maybe you will do the sexing of all them and also tell me how to sex them ?

nr 1






nr 2






nr 3






nr 4






Kindly bjorsa


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> b jorsa4 - what surface is your mantid on..i like the reflection in it..what flash u sing and camera?


I use glossy photopaper its much cheaper than a studio  I use a pentax af fgz 360 flash and in wireless mode

and the camera is a pentax k10d and the lens is a pentax smc-dfa 100 1:2,8 macro

If you want you can look here http://www.eyefetch.com/profile.aspx?user=bjorsa and goto all images and there you will find some mantis photos where I sometimes use different surface and bakgrounds .

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## tier (Mar 1, 2008)

Mhh, I guess you do not want to hear it, but all are males.

How to determine sex in this species:

1. number of segments of the Abdomen (like every other species)

2. lobes on the back of the abdomen (different in males and females)

3. antennae (males got bigger ones)

regards


----------



## bjorsa (Mar 1, 2008)

tier said:


> Mhh, I guess you do not want to hear it, but all are males.How to determine sex in this species:
> 
> 1. number of segments of the Abdomen (like every other species)
> 
> ...


Thanks :-( I have to see now if I can find some famale for my guys

Kindly bjorsa


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

i thought number 4 was female..just shows how much i know :lol: &lt;_&lt;


----------

